# Interior Color Codes



## Stefan Heinzinger (Feb 8, 2019)

Hi, i´m Stefan from Germany. My car is a 1968 GTO in Verdoro Green.
Can you guys help me to find and decode the Interior color codes, the Build sheed and all other things which are necessary to learn all about my car. It´s my first classic ride, so i´m an absolute beginner.

Thank you all..


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Stefan, Welcome to the Forum!

This web site should be useful to you in decoding your car:

Welcome to DataTagDecoder.Com | DataTagDecoder.Com

Hope you find it useful.


----------

